

Illinois judge rules police entitled to SWAT raid over parody Twitter account - dreamweapon
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/sep/19/illinois-judge-swat-raid-parody-twitter-peoria-mayor

======
cryoshon
Horrendous precedent set here, but it props up my theory that people looking
to the courts to strike down government overreach will be disappointed. Free
speech can be countered with a SWAT team, legally. Even if they hadn't found
marijuana when they bashed down his door, it is still extremely intimidating
to be raided by paramilitaries.

The USA is a police state, and has been for a few years.

------
earlz
Summary: You piss someone in power off, and you're subject to a SWAT raid for
one reason or another

------
pavel_lishin
That's not a flattering photograph of Mr. Daniel. I find it hard to believe
that that's the only one that was available.

~~~
wldcordeiro
Maybe that was done on purpose?

------
Thesaurus
Police state.

